# Questione etica!!



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

Qualche giorno fa...guardavo distrattamente un tg....poi quella gran faccia da culo di OLINDO..Autore della strage di ERBA...coglie la mia attenzione....!Così ascolto quelle sue dichiarazioni assurde dettate dal suo avvocato....dalla sua difesa....!Rimango disgustato....Capisco, siamo in uno STATO di DIRITTO....capisco, ognuno ha diritto ad un giusto processo....Uno STATO GARANTISTA.....capisco pure che un avvocato debbba lavorare per mangiare e che svolge il suo lavoro....!!!NON CAPISCO come si possa difendere un maiale simile....autore fra l'altro dell' omicidio di un povero bambino,non capisco come un avvocato possa difendere quelll'altro mostro che ha ucciso il piccolo tommy....non capisco come un avvocato difenda qualcuno che è un pericolo sociale,qualcuno della cui colpevolezza non si hanno dubbi...con il rischio...di fargliela passare liscia..con il rischio..di farlo assolvere....mi chiedo quale possa esser l'etica che spinge questi avvocati a tentar di far assolvere mostri...con la consapevolezza che mostri lo sono per davvero....!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa...guardavo distrattamente un tg....poi quella gran faccia da culo di OLINDO..Autore della strage di ERBA...coglie la mia attenzione....!Così ascolto quelle sue dichiarazioni assurde dettate dal suo avvocato....dalla sua difesa....!Rimango disgustato....Capisco, siamo in uno STATO di DIRITTO....capisco, ognuno ha diritto ad un giusto processo....Uno STATO GARANTISTA.....capisco pure che un avvocato debbba lavorare per mangiare e che svolge il suo lavoro....!!!NON CAPISCO come si possa difendere un maiale simile....autore fra l'altro dell' omicidio di un povero bambino,non capisco come un avvocato possa difendere quelll'altro mostro che ha ucciso il piccolo tommy....non capisco come un avvocato difenda qualcuno che è un pericolo sociale,qualcuno della cui colpevolezza non si hanno dubbi...con il rischio...di fargliela passare liscia..con il rischio..di farlo assolvere....mi chiedo quale possa esser l'etica che spinge questi avvocati a tentar di far assolvere mostri...con la consapevolezza che mostri lo sono per davvero....!!


 
la difesa è un diritto inviolabile del cittadino, in ogni grado e stadio del procedimento: è il motivo per cui -e puoi insegnarlo tu a me- in penale esiste il difensore d'ufficio.
detto questo : tutti sono innocenti finchè una sentenza passata in cosa giudicata non affermi il contrario.....
non buttatela sempre sul fatto che gli avvocati debbano e vogliano mangiare a tutti i costi....


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la difesa è un diritto inviolabile del cittadino, in ogni grado e stadio del procedimento: è il motivo per cui -e puoi insegnarlo tu a me- in penale esiste il difensore d'ufficio.
> detto questo : tutti sono innocenti finchè una sentenza passata in cosa giudicata non affermi il contrario.....
> non buttatela sempre sul fatto che gli avvocati debbano e vogliano mangiare a tutti i costi....



Non me ne volere emmanuelle, ma secondo me ci vuole una bella faccia da c...o per fare l'avvocato a volte....


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Emma*

Emma la mia non è una crociata contro gli avvocati ci mancherebbe...!La mia  domanda è un 'altra:Come si pone un avvocato nel difendere personaggi chiaramente colpevoli per loro ammissione...e che si son macchiati di cose stomachevoli...!!!Poi che ogni cittadino abbia diritto ad una difesa...è giusto...ma non sindacavo questo!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non me ne volere emmanuelle, ma secondo me ci vuole una bella faccia da c...o per fare l'avvocato a volte....


non te ne voglio: sono abituata a commenti sprezzanti di ogni tipo sulla mia professione: ho imparato a fare spallucce, consapevole di come la esercito io....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Emma la mia non è una crociata contro gli avvocati ci mancherebbe...!La mia domanda è un 'altra:Come si pone un avvocato nel difendere personaggi chiaramente colpevoli per loro ammissione...e che si son macchiati di cose stomachevoli...!!!Poi che ogni cittadino abbia diritto ad una difesa...è giusto...ma non sindacavo questo!!


 rito abbreviato, applicazione della pena su richiesta delle parti....sono escamotage mi rendo conto....alla fine si cerca di  bilanciare l'esigenza della giustizia di non perder tempo, e quindi aver processi che abbiano una durata ragionevole (cosa che in civile è una chimera) col tentativo di avere una pena che tenda alla rieducazione del condananto....è l'unica possibile....
chi difende persone che si accerta essersi macchiati di crimini orrendi non sempre è un professionista senza scrupoli....


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Emma*

Emma non prenderla sul personale..però....!Non voleva esser un attacco....era solo una riflessione...con domanda annessa...!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non te ne voglio: sono abituata a commenti sprezzanti di ogni tipo sulla mia professione: ho imparato a fare spallucce, consapevole di come la esercito io....


 
Secondo me certi avvocati accettano il caso per fama... vedi il delitto di Cogne, Erba... tutti casi che hanno fatto scena, avvocati che si sono fatti un nome apparendo in Tv come per uno show... 
Non per questo dico che siano tutti uguali, anzi, spero vivamente che non sia così!


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Emma*

Sarò ancora più chiaro...Io non ci riuscirei capisci?Son tarato...non riuscuirei a difenderli...certi rito abbreviato riduzione della pena di un terzo....e questa riduzione è una vittoria o una sconfitta per la giustizia?Per lo stesso avvocato?Magari è una vittoria professionale e una sconfitta morale ed etica....capisci vero?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Emma non prenderla sul personale..però....!Non voleva esser un attacco....era solo una riflessione...con domanda annessa...!!


forse mi sono espressa male, ma non l'ho presa sul personale, daverooscuro...tranquillo.....stiam solo esprimendo opinioni....


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non te ne voglio: sono abituata a commenti sprezzanti di ogni tipo sulla mia professione: ho imparato a fare spallucce, consapevole di come la esercito io....


Penso che il discorso possa essere messo in questi termini: come è possibile che attraverso escamotage basati su vizi di forma e "buchi legislativi" chiari e lampanti si permetta che colpevoli di reati mostruosi possano riguadagnare la libertà come se niente fosse?
La difesa è un diritto di ognuno, e per i colpevoli può servire a far comprendere meglio  la dinamica in cui si è svolto un determinato fatto criminoso, così da consentire eventuali attenuanti, perchè sappiamo tutti che uno può essere certo colpevole di un delitto, ma può aver avuto in alcuni casi una parte piccola ogrande di motivazioni a monte (una donna che uccide il marito perchè da vent'anni la picchia a sangue, sarà certo meno colpevole del bastardo che da fuoco al barbone per divertimento)
Dalla parte di chi dovrebbe essere difeso da disgusto vedere quanti colpevoli di cose orribilli ed efferate vengono tirati fuori di galera da avvocati che sanno fare leva su motivazioni assurde e palesemente ingiuste, come, appunto, i vizi di forma o la scadenza dei termini.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che il discorso possa essere messo in questi termini: come è possibile che attraverso escamotage basati su vizi di forma e "buchi legislativi" chiari e lampanti si permetta che colpevoli di reati mostruosi possano riguadagnare la libertà come se niente fosse?
> La difesa è un diritto di ognuno, e per i colpevoli può servire a far comprendere meglio la dinamica in cui si è svolto un determinato fatto criminoso, così da consentire eventuali attenuanti, perchè sappiamo tutti che uno può essere certo colpevole di un delitto, ma può aver avuto in alcuni casi una parte piccola ogrande di motivazioni a monte (una donna che uccide il marito perchè da vent'anni la picchia a sangue, sarà certo meno colpevole del bastardo che da fuoco al barbone per divertimento)
> Dalla parte di chi dovrebbe essere difeso da disgusto vedere quanti colpevoli di cose orribilli ed efferate vengono tirati fuori di galera da avvocati che sanno fare leva su motivazioni assurde e palesemente ingiuste, come, appunto, i vizi di forma o la scadenza dei termini.


La colpa è di chi, nell'ordine, le leggi le propone, le vota articolo per articolo, le controfirma.....gente che non ha mai fatto , nella maggior parte dei casi, un giorno di tribunale.....


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Ok*

MA la questione è:L'avvocato che ottiene uno sconto di pena,o magari una parziale assoluzione...per uno come OLiNDO...può dirsi contento?éuna vittoria od una sconfitta??Il punto è questo!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA la questione è:L'avvocato che ottiene uno sconto di pena,o magari una parziale assoluzione...per uno come OLiNDO...può dirsi contento?éuna vittoria od una sconfitta??Il punto è questo!!!


girala ai magistrati e alla corte d'assise la domanda.

Per l'avvocato è una vittoria perchè ha ottenuto ciò che ha chiesto. Il punto è che, per quanto faccia schifo dirlo,la legge, la giustizia e la morale sono tre concetti diversi


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Emma*

OK!Ha ottenuto ciò che ha chiesto....per cui è una vittoria....!!Ma ciò che ha chiesto EMMA era giusto?Era una richiesta compatibile con la propria morale?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> OK!Ha ottenuto ciò che ha chiesto....per cui è una vittoria....!!Ma ciò che ha chiesto EMMA era giusto?Era una richiesta compatibile con la propria morale?


io credo che l'uomo sia scisso dal professionista....


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Emma*

Io non riesco a scindere troppo le due cose....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Capisco perchè non capisco....!!


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Se posso intromettermi....ritengo che gli avvocati facciano il loro lavoro. A volte non dev'essere semplice, ma è un lavoro. Più che altro io mi incaxxo nera con chi fa le leggi e con chi concede a questi criminali di m....di godere di benefici che non meritano (me ne lavo il sederino coi loro pentimenti). Sembra che lo stato italiano sia + garantista coi criminali che con i cittadini onesti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se posso intromettermi....ritengo che gli avvocati facciano il loro lavoro. A volte non dev'essere semplice, ma è un lavoro. Più che altro io mi incaxxo nera con chi fa le leggi e con chi concede a questi criminali di m....di godere di benefici che non meritano (me ne lavo il sederino coi loro pentimenti). Sembra che lo stato italiano sia + garantista coi criminali che con i cittadini onesti.


ne abbiam parlato da poco....


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ne abbiam parlato da poco....


 
pardon, non ho letto tutto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pardon, non ho letto tutto


 no...dicevo io e te...


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no...dicevo io e te...


 
ok, oggi vado a stendere il bucato che è meglio...scusa


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Io penso che un avvocato difensore fa il suo lavoro..e lo deve fare al meglio..anche perchè dove fosse possibile "salvare" anche un solo innocente su un milione di colpevoli da una detenzione ingiusta vale la pena "subire" anche strategie difensive ai limiti della moralità...


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Io penso che un avvocato difensore fa il suo lavoro..e lo deve fare al meglio..anche perchè dove fosse possibile "salvare" anche un solo innocente su un milione di colpevoli da una detenzione ingiusta vale la pena "subire" anche strategie difensive ai limiti della moralità...


Credo che qui si stia parlando più che altro di impunità dei colpevoli, piuttosto che di rischio di punizione di un innocente (cosa chiaramente da evitare in assoluto)


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo che qui si stia parlando più che altro di impunità dei colpevoli, piuttosto che di rischio di punizione di un innocente (cosa chiaramente da evitare in assoluto)


 mi pare che nel caso citato non ci sia impunità..o i due sono stati assolti?


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi pare che nel caso citato non ci sia impunità..o i due sono stati assolti?


No, Oscuro ha preso questo fatto solo come esempio di colevoli cui gli avvocati difensori tentano di parare il culo a tutti i costi. (e speriamo non ci riescano)


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, Oscuro ha preso questo fatto solo come esempio di colevoli cui gli avvocati difensori tentano di parare il culo a tutti i costi. (e speriamo non ci riescano)


il lavoro di un avvocato difensore è quello...e io ho difeso quel lavoro..e credo che sia anche sacrosanto farlo, per il motivo che ho esposto..se ci sono prove di colpevolezza inoppugnabili nessuna difesa "paraculistica"sarà in grado di rigirare la frittata...


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> rito abbreviato, applicazione della pena su richiesta delle parti....sono escamotage mi rendo conto....alla fine si cerca di bilanciare l'esigenza della giustizia di non perder tempo, e quindi aver processi che abbiano una durata ragionevole (cosa che in civile è una chimera) col tentativo di avere una pena che tenda alla rieducazione del condananto....è l'unica possibile....
> chi difende persone che si accerta essersi macchiati di crimini orrendi non sempre è un professionista senza scrupoli....


 
Io sono rimasta stupita dalla cattiva difesa invece. Una difesa contraddittoria. Ci sono avvocati che sembra lavorino per l'accusa.
Poi..vabbè, è una mia opinione.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sono rimasta stupita dalla cattiva difesa invece. Una difesa contraddittoria. Ci sono avvocati che sembra lavorino per l'accusa.
> Poi..vabbè, è una mia opinione.


poi ci sono professionisti e professionisti, no?


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Italia 1*

Mi sembra tu non abbia capito la questione!!Non discuto la professionalità di un avvocato...ma la compatibilità,fra aspetto morale ed aspetto professionale....!!!!E sinceramente spesso trovo le due componenti incompatibili....in casi estremi poi...ancora peggio!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra tu non abbia capito la questione!!Non discuto la professionalità di un avvocato...ma la compatibilità,fra aspetto morale ed aspetto professionale....!!!!E sinceramente spesso trovo le due componenti incompatibili....in casi estremi poi...ancora peggio!!


 quindi se fossi un medico e ti arrivasse il mostro di rostov in fin di vita e dovessi operarlo per salvarlo ti rifiuteresti?
capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma è necessario che sia ANCHE così...altrimenti torniamo al medioevo e alla ruota di torquemada e facciamola finita...


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Italia 1*

Il tuo esempio non c'entra nulla....!Il chirurgo deve salvare una vita....e la vita va rispettata...il chirurgo compie un giuramento....!!Un avvocato...tratta una questione diversa...dare l'impunità a chi non la merita....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il lavoro di un avvocato difensore è quello...e io ho difeso quel lavoro..e credo che sia anche sacrosanto farlo, per il motivo che ho esposto..se ci sono prove di colpevolezza inoppugnabili *nessuna difesa "paraculistica"sarà in grado di rigirare la frittata...*


Non ti rigira la frittata, ma intanto riesce magari a metter fuori lo stesso il colpevole, magari come dicevo prima per "vizio di forma"


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo esempio non c'entra nulla....!Il chirurgo deve salvare una vita....e la vita va rispettata...il chirurgo compie un giuramento....!!Un avvocato...tratta una questione diversa...dare l'impunità a chi non la merita....!!


 ma l'avvocato difensore non da l'impunità proprio a nessuno...stai facendo confusione...quelli sono i legiferatori e i giudici che applicano leggi che spesso hanno buchi come falle...e questo è un altro paio di maniche..


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quindi se fossi un medico e ti arrivasse il mostro di rostov in fin di vita e dovessi operarlo per salvarlo ti rifiuteresti?
> capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma è necessario che sia ANCHE così...altrimenti torniamo al medioevo e alla ruota di torquemada e facciamola finita...


OT: sai che mi fa un po' senso il tuo avatar?

IT: non si discute il dovere professionale dell'avvocato, ma la mancanza di uso di un etica che consenta di non aggrapparsi a difetti della legge per permettere a COLPEVOLI RICONOSCIUTI TALI di non pagare le proprie colpe, o meglio di essere tenuti in condizioni di non nuocere ulteriormente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > il lavoro di un avvocato difensore è quello...e io ho difeso quel lavoro..e credo che sia anche sacrosanto farlo, per il motivo che ho esposto..se ci sono prove di colpevolezza inoppugnabili *nessuna difesa "paraculistica"sarà in grado di rigirare la frittata...*
> ...


come sopra..


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

se il parlamento vota una legge che asserisce che l'omicidio non è più un reato nessun giudice può condannare nessun omicida...quindi perchè prendersela con gli avvocati difensori?


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> OT: sai che mi fa un po' senso il tuo avatar?
> 
> IT: non si discute il dovere professionale dell'avvocato, ma la mancanza di uso di un etica che consenta di non aggrapparsi a difetti della legge per permettere a COLPEVOLI RICONOSCIUTI TALI di non pagare le proprie colpe, o meglio di essere tenuti in condizioni di non nuocere ulteriormente.


 se vai nel topic dei feticisti lo capisci?
sei shockato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se il parlamento vota una legge che asserisce che l'omicidio non è più un reato nessun giudice può condannare nessun omicida...quindi perchè prendersela con gli avvocati difensori?


meno male che almeno con te son riuscita a farmi capire....il problema è a monte....teso' come ti senti? ci sono ancora tutte le ossa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se il parlamento vota una legge che asserisce che l'omicidio non è più un reato nessun giudice può condannare nessun omicida...quindi perchè prendersela con gli avvocati difensori?


Ok, allora andiamo per gradi:
Se un avvocato difensore sa che un certo vizio di forma potrebbe mettere in libertà un assassino, magari seriale, forse potrebbe, in nome di una giustizia mal difesa, evitare di tirarlo fuori dal cappello come un coniglio e mettere nelle condizioni un giudice di avere le mani legate e non poter evitare la scarcerazione.
Siccome non si tratta di far leva su fattori di colpevolezza/innocenza, ma solo su difetti più o meno palesi della struttura legislativa, non si tratterebbe neppure di mancanza nel proprio ruolo di difensore, ma consentirebbe di evitare alla comunità, per la cui tutela i codici sono stati scritti, di subire un ulteriore danno.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> meno male che almeno con te son riuscita a farmi capire....il problema è a monte....teso' come ti senti? ci sono ancora tutte le ossa?


 vorrei non averle..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, allora andiamo per gradi:
> Se un avvocato difensore sa che un certo vizio di forma potrebbe mettere in libertà un assassino, magari seriale, forse potrebbe, in nome di una giustizia mal difesa, evitare di tirarlo fuori dal cappello come un coniglio e mettere nelle condizioni un giudice di avere le mani legate e non poter evitare la scarcerazione.
> Siccome non si tratta di far leva su fattori di colpevolezza/innocenza, ma solo su difetti più o meno palesi della struttura legislativa, non si tratterebbe neppure di mancanza nel proprio ruolo di difensore, ma consentirebbe di evitare alla comunità, per la cui tutela i codici sono stati scritti, di subire un ulteriore danno.


perchè l'avvocato dovrebbe parare il cul.o al legislatore?
poi magari si becca una bell'aula di disciplina perchè non ha fatto leva sull'eventuale vizio di forma...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, allora andiamo per gradi:
> Se un avvocato difensore sa che un certo vizio di forma potrebbe mettere in libertà un assassino, magari seriale, forse potrebbe, in nome di una giustizia mal difesa, evitare di tirarlo fuori dal cappello come un coniglio e mettere nelle condizioni un giudice di avere le mani legate e non poter evitare la scarcerazione.
> Siccome non si tratta di far leva su fattori di colpevolezza/innocenza, ma solo su difetti più o meno palesi della struttura legislativa, non si tratterebbe neppure di mancanza nel proprio ruolo di difensore, ma consentirebbe di evitare alla comunità, per la cui tutela i codici sono stati scritti, di subire un ulteriore danno.


eccerto! così poi può dare il fianco a una causa civile nei suoi riguardi per mancata difesa...
no, non sono d'accordo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Inoltre, se non giudicano, ma si limitano ad applicare pedestremente le norme, cosa cavolo sono 'sti giudici? E perchè sono pagati tanto e godono dei privilegi di cui godono?
Non sono altro, a questo punto, che dei commessi di bottega, come i farmacisti elle farmacie moderne.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè l'avvocato dovrebbe parare il cul.o al legislatore?
> poi magari si becca una bell'aula di disciplina perchè non ha fatto leva sull'eventuale vizio di forma...


ecco...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Inoltre, se non giudicano, ma si limitano ad applicare pedestremente le norme, cosa cavolo sono 'sti giudici? E perchè sono pagati tanto e godono dei privilegi di cui godono?
> Non sono altro, a questo punto, che dei commessi di bottega, come i farmacisti elle farmacie moderne.


 su questo potrei essere d'accordo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma è un altro discorso...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ecco...


 ammore


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ammore


 sai  (o forse no?) che mi sarebbe ANCHE piaciuto fare l'avvocato...


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> eccerto! così poi può dare il fianco a una causa civile nei suoi riguardi per mancata difesa...
> no, non sono d'accordo...


E allora che vadano avendere frutta e verdura, se non si prendono la briga di slegarsi dal vincolo corporativo ed accettano (impuniti) la responsabilità morale per difendere quella professionale


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sai (o forse no?) che mi sarebbe ANCHE piaciuto fare l'avvocato...


si lo sapevo...come io avrei voluto fare l'ing. chimico


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

questi, a mio avviso, sono problemi di ordine politico e non giuridico..
troppe leggi..e,* OT*, troppi parlamentari...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E allora che vadano avendere frutta e verdura, se non si prendono la briga di slegarsi dal vincolo corporativo ed accettano (impuniti) la responsabilità morale per difendere quella professionale


 mi sa che sei ancora legato alla tua personalissima vicenda....IMHO


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> su questo potrei essere d'accordo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, credo sia lo stesso


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E allora che vadano avendere frutta e verdura, se non si prendono la briga di slegarsi dal vincolo corporativo ed accettano (impuniti) la responsabilità morale per difendere quella professionale


ma non si può avere una responsabilità morale da dover difendere in sede giudiziale...questo, per me, è inaccettabile...saremmo al medioevo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi sa che sei ancora legato alla tua personalissima vicenda....IMHO


Non ci stavo proprio pensando.
Cos'è quell'acronimo (se è un acronimo)


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, credo sia lo stesso


siamo su due fronti opposti allora...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ci stavo proprio pensando.
> Cos'è quell'acronimo (se è un acronimo)


 in italiano: secondo me


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma non si può avere una responsabilità morale da dover difendere in sede giudiziale...questo, per me, è inaccettabile...saremmo al medioevo...


Ti auguro, come a me e a tutti, di non trovarti a dover vedere libero chi ti dovesse aver fatto del male solo perchè la legge aveva un buco e nessuno si è preso la responsabilità di tapparlo con un dito, anzi, qualcuno lo ha pure magari allargato.
Se civiltà vuol dire lavarsene le mani perchè tanto è colpa degli altri......
Guarda che il medioevo di cui parli, è proprio l'esempio di un tempo in cui la responsabilità delle cose veniva sempre ipocritamente data al Padreterno di turno, così tutti se ne lavavano le mani, oppure addirittura facevano strumento della "parola divina", codice dell'epoca


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> in italiano: secondo me


 non proprio..
IMHO=in my humble opinion= secondo la mia umile/modesta opinione...
lo so, so' cacacazz...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non proprio..
> IMHO=in my humble opinion= secondo la mia umile/modesta opinione...
> lo so, so' cacacazz...


 la mia opinione non è umile...è secondo me....


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti auguro, come a me e a tutti, di non trovarti a dover vedere libero chi ti dovesse aver fatto del male solo perchè la legge aveva un buco e nessuno si è preso la responsabilità di tapparlo con un dito, anzi, qualcuno lo ha pure magari allargato.
> Se civiltà vuol dire lavarsene le mani perchè tanto è colpa degli altri......
> Guarda che il medioevo di cui parli, è proprio l'esempio di un tempo in cui la responsabilità delle cose veniva sempre ipocritamente data al Padreterno di turno, così tutti se ne lavavano le mani, oppure addirittura facevano strumento della "parola divina", codice dell'epoca


 ma* E'* colpa del legiferatore, che quel buco lo deve tappare o addirittura fare in modo che non vi sia!!!!!!!
che si prendano loro le responsabilità..ed è giusto che sia così...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Emma la mia non è una crociata contro gli avvocati ci mancherebbe...!La mia domanda è un 'altra:Come si pone un avvocato nel difendere personaggi chiaramente colpevoli per loro ammissione...e che si son macchiati di cose stomachevoli...!!!Poi che ogni cittadino abbia diritto ad una difesa...è giusto...ma non sindacavo questo!!


 Ogni persona che ha commesso un crimine dovrebbe avere il diritto di dire la sua, e la presenza dell'avvocato glielo garantisce.

Nei paesi totalitari, come ad esempio l'Iran, il criminale viene giustiziato anche senza processo. Non si verranno mai a conoscere le motivazioni, perché tale Stato non è interessato nelle persone che lo compongono.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *la mia opinione non è umile*...è secondo me....


Presuntuosa


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la mia opinione non è umile...è secondo me....


 non sindaco, ma IMHO significa quello


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma* E'* colpa del legiferatore, che quel buco lo deve tappare o addirittura fare in modo che non vi sia!!!!!!!
> che si prendano loro le responsabilità..ed è giusto che sia così...


Ok, caz zi loro, chemmifregammè! Io intanto ne approfitto.
Bella filosofia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Secondo me certi avvocati accettano il caso per fama... vedi il delitto di Cogne, Erba... tutti casi che hanno fatto scena, avvocati che si sono fatti un nome apparendo in Tv come per uno show...
> Non per questo dico che siano tutti uguali, anzi, spero vivamente che non sia così!


 Dimenticavo ... alcune persone non sanno parlare in pubblico. L'avvocato dona a queste persone la voce. Nonostante le sue personali motivazioni potrebbe essere un motivo sufficiente?


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Dimenticavo ... alcune persone non sanno parlare in pubblico. L'avvocato dona a queste persone la voce. Nonostante le sue personali motivazioni potrebbe essere un motivo sufficiente?


Arthur, forse è il caso che leggi tutto: non si discute su quello che hai detto


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, caz zi loro, chemmifregammè! Io intanto ne approfitto.
> Bella filosofia


approfitto? non la vedo così...se una legge dice che per un vizio formale il processo è nullo il processo DEVE essere nullo...poi dico anche che è una legge che moralmente è inaccettabile...ma è la legge e chi l'ha legiferata che "moralmente" ha sbagliato, non l'avvocato...sempre secondo me...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che il discorso possa essere messo in questi termini: come è possibile che attraverso escamotage basati su vizi di forma e "buchi legislativi" chiari e lampanti si permetta che colpevoli di reati mostruosi possano riguadagnare la libertà come se niente fosse?
> La difesa è un diritto di ognuno, e per i colpevoli può servire a far comprendere meglio la dinamica in cui si è svolto un determinato fatto criminoso, così da consentire eventuali attenuanti, perchè sappiamo tutti che uno può essere certo colpevole di un delitto, ma può aver avuto in alcuni casi una parte piccola ogrande di motivazioni a monte (una donna che uccide il marito perchè da vent'anni la picchia a sangue, sarà certo meno colpevole del bastardo che da fuoco al barbone per divertimento)
> Dalla parte di chi dovrebbe essere difeso da disgusto vedere quanti colpevoli di cose orribilli ed efferate vengono tirati fuori di galera da avvocati che sanno fare leva su motivazioni assurde e palesemente ingiuste, come, appunto, i vizi di forma o la scadenza dei termini.


 Alce, la legge è dalla parte di chi si difende e lo sappia fare bene. Non curante dei fatti commessi. L'ho visto molte volte. E fino a un certo punto tollero questa "ingiustizia".

Trovo più ripugnante il criminale che senza dire parola si fa assolvere per via dei soldi che è in grado di investire o per volume del polverone che riesce a sollevare.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Alce, la legge è dalla parte di chi si difende e lo sappia fare bene. Non curante dei fatti commessi. L'ho visto molte volte. E fino a un certo punto tollero questa "ingiustizia".
> 
> Trovo più ripugnante il criminale che senza dire parola si fa assolvere per via dei soldi che è in grado di investire o per volume del polverone che riesce a sollevare.


 ricordo il polverone di Cogne e che la "responsabile" non è stata assolta..


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

PS: ricordo a tutti il caso di questi giorni di un uomo che si è fatto 30 anni (30!!!!!!!!!!!:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    di carcere da innocente..


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> approfitto? non la vedo così...se una legge dice che per un vizio formale il processo è nullo il processo DEVE essere nullo...poi dico anche che è una legge che moralmente è inaccettabile...ma è la legge e chi l'ha legiferata che "moralmente" ha sbagliato, non l'avvocato...sempre secondo me...


Appunto, siccome la colpa è degli altri, io ne approfitto e fccio in modo che tale colpa sortisca ulteriori effetti negativi sulla comunità, tanto chemmifrega, mica è colpa mia.


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra tu non abbia capito la questione!!Non discuto la professionalità di un avvocato...ma la compatibilità,fra aspetto morale ed aspetto professionale....!!!!E sinceramente spesso trovo le due componenti incompatibili....in casi estremi poi...ancora peggio!!


 
E' possibile rifiutare una difesa per obiezione di coscienza. Ma questo vale in molte professioni.
Ragionando come ragioni tu, nessuno dovrebbe essere difeso...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Appunto, siccome la colpa è degli altri, io ne approfitto e fccio in modo che tale colpa sortisca ulteriori effetti negativi sulla comunità, tanto chemmifrega, mica è colpa mia.


 usi la parola approfittare, secondo me, in maniera inappropriata...l'attuazione di un articolo di legge non è un approfittarsi...se l'articolo è sbagliato va abrogato (non so se è corretto) o cambiato....quindi se il cavaliere non può essere più processato per falso in bilancio è immorale lui che il suo governo quella legge ha approvato o il suo avvocato che ne ha usufruito?
1000000000 di volte il cavaliere..il suo avvocato ha svolto una professione...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Arthur, forse è il caso che leggi tutto: non si discute su quello che hai detto


 Mi leggo le discussioni da capo in fondo. Fino a tale punto si discuteva se era moralmente giusto prendere le difese per un criminale. Ho fatto la mia considerazione e aggiunto un'altra


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

silenzio in aula!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> silenzio in aula!!!!!!!!!


 Bonk!


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> usi la parola approfittare, secondo me, in maniera inappropriata...l'attuazione di un articolo di legge non è un approfittarsi...se l'articolo è sbagliato va abrogato (non so se è corretto) o cambiato....quindi se il cavaliere non può essere più processato per falso in bilancio è immorale lui che il suo governo quella legge ha approvato o il suo avvocato che ne ha usufruito?
> 1000000000 di volte il cavaliere..il suo avvocato ha svolto una professione...


 
Esistono vari gradi di giudizio e molte possibilità di far valere in udienza carenze legislative, contrasti costituzionali, ecc ecc.
Insomma, mi pare che il nostro sistema sia migliore di tanti altri.
Che i magistrati non si assumono responsabilità, non è assolutamente vero. Esistono bravi giudici, come bravi avvocati.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Esistono vari gradi di giudizio e molte possibilità di far valere in udienza carenze legislative, contrasti costituzionali, ecc ecc.
> Insomma, mi pare che il nostro sistema sia migliore di tanti altri.
> Che i magistrati non si assumono responsabilità, non è assolutamente vero. Esistono bravi giudici, come bravi avvocati.


 ecco..anche questo mi sembra un ottimo spunto che non avevo valutato..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' possibile rifiutare una difesa per obiezione di coscienza. Ma questo vale in molte professioni.
> Ragionando come ragioni tu, *nessuno dovrebbe essere difeso*...


 Infatti sarebbe più giusto. Ma come funziona la legge, e soprattutto come funzionano gli uomini, hanno perso il contatto con la realtà e sono incapaci di formulare una frase che faccia senso, e tanto più di difendersi senza calarsi nelle polemiche o contro-accuse.

Per difendersi è necessario autostima e autocritica. E chi ha commesso un errore, spesso non ha ne una né l'altra.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non sindaco, ma IMHO significa quello


 non assessori e capisco....ma come traduzione letteraria e per farla brevem secondo me ci poteva stare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non assessori e capisco....ma come traduzione letteraria e per farla brevem secondo me ci poteva stare...


 si, certo....arronzonando...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Presuntuosa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, certo....arronzonando...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


pregasi spostarsi dall'aula di corte d'assise al club privè...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


come sopra....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


 Ecco le parole insindacabili dell'avvocatessa


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Ecco le parole insindacabili dell'avvocatessa


 stavo pensando se lo facess una volta al giudice quando perde...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> stavo pensando se lo facess una volta al giudice quando perde...


 Forse avrebbe seguito l'unica sentenza sensata in sua vita


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Forse avrebbe seguito l'unica sentenza sensata in sua vita


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> stavo pensando se lo facess una volta al giudice quando perde...


 ti dirò: la settimana scorsa ho perso una causa ed ho incrociato nei corridoi il magistrato estensore della sentenza. L'ho salutato normalmente e lui mi ha fatto : ma come  avvocato, mi saluta ancora anche se la sentenza non è stata favorevole?"
risposta: "la legge mi garantisce altri due gradi di giudizio: se leinon ha capito nulla del mio ragionamento, non vale la pen a cercare di farglielo capire....buongiorno"....lui: "lei è sempre la solita, imperturbabile"


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti dirò: la settimana scorsa ho perso una causa ed ho incrociato nei corridoi il magistrato estensore della sentenza. L'ho salutato normalmente e lui mi ha fatto : ma come avvocato, mi saluta ancora anche se la sentenza non è stata favorevole?"
> risposta: "la legge mi garantisce altri due gradi di giudizio: se leinon ha capito nulla del mio ragionamento, non vale la pen a cercare di farglielo capire....buongiorno"....lui: "lei è sempre la solita, imperturbabile"


se sapesse quanto hai pianto una volta raggiunto il cesso...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se sapesse quanto hai pianto una volta raggiunto il cesso...


ale...ti sembro la tipa che piange per una causa persa?
va bene il cliente, perchè mi sento in colpa e con la parcella mi attengo ai minimi


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale...ti sembro la tipa che piange per una causa persa?
> va bene il cliente, perchè mi sento in colpa e con la parcella mi attengo ai minimi


 scherzavo teso'....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scherzavo teso'....


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi sa che sei ancora legato alla tua personalissima vicenda....IMHO


 
scusa l'ignoranza grassa...cosa significa IMHO???


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusa l'ignoranza grassa...cosa significa IMHO???


 si vede che sei attenta e leggi proprio tutto...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scusa l'ignoranza grassa...cosa significa IMHO???


 http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMHO


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale...ti sembro la tipa che piange per una causa persa?
> va bene il cliente, perchè mi sento in colpa e *con la parcella mi attengo ai minimi*


 Lacrime da coccodrillo ... ora non mi mangiare, hm?


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMHO


 
thanks!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Italia 1*

Aspetta ci provo per L'ultima volta:Valutavo l'aspetto etico e morale dell'avvocato che prova a difendere un cliente conscio della sua colpevolezza.....magari in un caso estremamente efferato come quello di ERBA...ma tu MISTER SENSIBILITA....ancora non hai capito.....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Dicembre 2008)

I concetti spiegati agli altri sono come certe reazioni chimiche: a volte è necessario un certo tempo perchè alcuni elementi decantino, altri si fondano. Ci sono cose che io non sono stato capace di spiegare, altre che chi mi legge non è stato in grado di capire e viveversa.
Le cose ce le siamo dette tutti piuttosto chiaramente, mi sembra più saggio lasciare il tempo a tutti di ragionare, per poi confrontarci di nuovo, magari, più avanti.
Pretendere di sentirsi dar ragione è quasi sempre un torto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta ci provo per L'ultima volta:Valutavo l'aspetto etico e morale dell'avvocato che prova a difendere un cliente conscio della sua colpevolezza.....magari in un caso estremamente efferato come quello di ERBA...ma tu MISTER SENSIBILITA....ancora non hai capito.....!!


che sia conscio o meno il suo lavoro è di difenderlo...ma io non mi sono permesso di dire che tu non hai capito nulla (con presunzione e d arroganza- presunzione perchè presumi di avere comunque ragione e arroganza perchè ti arroghi il diritto di giudizio sulle opinioni degli altri)solo perchè per quanto mi riguarda la difesa (inalienabile) di un QUALSIASI imputato è gia insito di una sua etica, fintanto che rimane nel rispetto delle leggi e del codice a cui si DEVE attenere (chiamasi questa società civile e non barbara anche se trattasi di un fatto di barbarie inaudita)...altro discorso invece, *ad esempio,* è farne un caso mediatico come Taormina ha fatto per cogne, andando a perorare la sua casa ad ogni piè sospinto in televisione...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la difesa di un imputato è un diritto inalienabile anche per un mostro e un giudice può (che qualche avvocato vero mi aiuti in questo) obbligare un avvocato a difenderlo (e se questo non è corretto sono disposto anche a ritrattare la mia similitudine risibile e ridicola)...esattamente come è inalienabile per lo stesso mostro essere curato...ma non ci arrivi...


per farti capire come almeno formalmente la difesa sia un diritto inviolabile del cittadino ti dico che in udienza penale quando per l'imputato, presente o meno in aula, non c'è difensore, viene nominato d'ufficio uno presente in aula.....quanto all'obbligare un avvocato a difendere qualcuno non lo so, sinceramente...
la difesa penale obbligatoria è una garanzia anche per gli innocenti....io non so come si faccia a non capirlo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco la differenza è proprio quì:Conscio o non conscio deve difenderlo....!*Credo che se sia conscio della colpevolezza del suo assistito non debba difenderlo..*...tutto qui...!Difficile da capire vero?Intendevo questo....!!Non ho espresso opinioni negative....ho solo asserito che alce ha capito al volo!!!!


prenditela con la Cpstituente....questa è la negazione delle libertà e dei diritti fondamentali dell'individuo....oscuro, oscuro....


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco la differenza è proprio quì:Conscio o non conscio deve difenderlo....!Credo che se sia conscio della colpevolezza del suo assistito non debba difenderlo.....tutto qui...!Difficile da capire vero?Intendevo questo....!!Non ho espresso opinioni negative....ho solo asserito che alce ha capito al volo!!!!


 certo che hai espresso opinioni negative...questo lo hai scritto tu o no nel primo post:
*mi chiedo quale possa esser l'etica che spinge questi avvocati a tentar di far assolvere mostri...con la consapevolezza che mostri lo sono per davvero....!!* 
il non avere etica (o non capirla e la stessa cosa) non sarebbe esprimere un giudizio negativo?
senza dire che alla mia risposta hai risposto che non ha etica..
ti pare che sia non esprimere un giudizio negativo?


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Emma*

Io non parlo di non garantire un diritto Emma....Questo è chiaro a tutti!Io parlavo dell'aspetto morale...della questione!Poi è arrivatto il professorone...ed il post è degenerato....!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I concetti spiegati agli altri sono come certe reazioni chimiche: a volte è necessario un certo tempo perchè alcuni elementi decantino, altri si fondano. Ci sono cose che io non sono stato capace di spiegare, altre che chi mi legge non è stato in grado di capire e viveversa.
> Le cose ce le siamo dette tutti piuttosto chiaramente, mi sembra più saggio lasciare il tempo a tutti di ragionare, per poi confrontarci di nuovo, magari, più avanti.
> Pretendere di sentirsi dar ragione è quasi sempre un torto.


 a questo ti rispondo....
io ho espresso la mia opinione e non accetto da NESSUNO che per questa opinione io come altri venga apostrofato (mettiamoci pure da chi a questo punto) come qualcuno che 
1) non ha capito nulla
2) non ha capito al volo
fino a quel momento mi pare che non ci sia stato nessun sarcasmo...o ci si aspetta che la pèresunzione e arroganza venga passata sottogamba? non da me..sono fatto male? si sono fatto male...ma di certo non le mando a dire quando qualcosa non mi va e senza offendere (almeno all'inizio)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non parlo di non garantire un diritto Emma....Questo è chiaro a tutti!Io parlavo dell'aspetto morale...della questione!Poi è arrivatto il professorone...ed il post è degenerato....!!


allora provo a ridirtelo:
LA MORALE, LA GIUSTIZIA, IL DIRITTO E L'ETICA SONO CONCETTI POSTI SU PIANI E BINARI DIVERSI. La legge è legge: possiamo stare qui a discutere tre giorni se sia giusta o meno, ma finchè c'è che sia legge generale o legge ad hoc (vedi legge professionale) finchè non interviene legge successiva nella stessa materia o referendum abrogativo la si osserva, la si rispetta e la si fa applicare. L'avvocato difensore deve applicare la legge e richiamarla....e questo perchè è il suo compito. La morale e l'etica non c'entra un c.azzo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non parlo di non garantire un diritto Emma....Questo è chiaro a tutti!Io parlavo dell'aspetto morale...della questione!Poi è arrivatto il professorone...ed il post è degenerato....!!


degenera quando tu dici che qualcuno non capisce perchè la pensa diversamente da te o quando fai riferimento a cose passate...come fai a non capire....


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Emma*

Ma guarda che è altrettanto chiaro che son su piani diversi....e sincermante Emma mi sa che anche tu non hai capito e son stanco di provar a spiegarlo anche a te!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda che è altrettanto chiaro che son su piani diversi....e sincermante Emma mi sa che anche tu non hai capito e son stanco di provar a spiegarlo anche a te!!!


ti sto rispondendo da stamattina....l'avvocato penalista il problema morale non se lo fa: pensa a far bene il suo lavoro, non ad essere un uomo perbene...spero di esser stata chiara. Se non hai capito evidentemente è colpa mia.....se gli altri non capiscono te, prova a pensare anche tu che forse hai lacune nell'espressione. Detto questo in questo post non ci entro più...mi sto avvelenando e non posso permettermelo...buona discussione a entrambi: ammazzatevi, azzannatevi, offendetevi: fate quel cacchio che volete voi, io me ne chiamo fuori....ho già dato.


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2008)

*EMMA*

Lacune nell'espressione?Non direi....allora anche alce non avrebbe capito.....!!Se volevi tirarti fuori hai perso una buona occasione per farlo prima!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....mi sembra che l'unico che abbia capito la questione è Alce....!Italia 1 al di là delle tue similitudini prive di senso...stiamo divagando troppo e alla grande....!Ne ho fatto un questione di etica....non di buchi legislativi....di stato di diritto...o altro ancora...!Intendevo chiedere e chiedermi cosa possa provare un bravo avvocato che riesce a far assolvere un criminale,sapendo che lo stesso è colpevole punto!!!Io sostengo che sia una sconfitta....per l'avvocato,per la magistratura,per la tutta la società!!!


Ciao Oscuro,
il lavoro d'avvocato è davvero affascinante ma spesso 'incoerente': si passa dalla difesa dell'innocente a quella del delinquente.
Credo che l'avvocato, qualsiasi esso sia purché svolga questa professione principalmente per passione, poi per denaro, si senta in 'difficoltà' a difendere chi è nel torto marcio, ma è il suo lavoro. Chissà quanti avvocati, dentro di loro, umanamente parlando, dovendo difendere criminali come i coniugi Romano, pensano: "Che vi diano l'ergastolo e che v'ammazzino in cella"...ma devono, ahimé, principalmente fare il loro dovere...ed una causa vinta (seppur con gli assistiti nel torto) può far risultare la bravura dell'avvocato stesso. Forse, sarebbe giusto dire che l'avvocato con le palle, non è senza cuore ma...separa il suo 'io' dalla professione...un po' come il Sacerdote che deve assolvere la persona che si confessa, nonostante abbia commesso...che ne so, un omicidio. Magari, il prete, dentro di se pensa: "Brutto figlio d'una mig.otta"...ma deve distaccare il lato umano da quello professionale.
Marco


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> il lavoro d'avvocato è davvero affascinante ma spesso 'incoerente': si passa dalla difesa dell'innocente a quella del delinquente.
> Credo che l'avvocato, qualsiasi esso sia purché svolga questa professione principalmente per passione, poi per denaro, si senta in 'difficoltà' a difendere chi è nel torto marcio, ma è il suo lavoro. Chissà quanti avvocati, dentro di loro, umanamente parlando, dovendo difendere criminali come i coniugi Romano, pensano: "Che vi diano l'ergastolo e che v'ammazzino in cella"...ma devono, ahimé, principalmente fare il loro dovere...ed una causa vinta (seppur con gli assistiti nel torto) può far risultare la bravura dell'avvocato stesso. Forse, sarebbe giusto dire che l'avvocato con le palle, non è senza cuore ma...separa il suo 'io' dalla professione...un po' come il Sacerdote che deve assolvere la persona che si confessa, nonostante abbia commesso...che ne so, un omicidio. Magari, il prete, dentro di se pensa: "Brutto figlio d'una mig.otta"...ma *deve distaccare il lato umano da quello professionale.*
> Marco


Perchè DEVE?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2008)

Dai. Possiamo tornare al tema?


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lacune nell'espressione?Non direi Amico mio, usi le stesse parole che usano tutti, e si sa che la lingua non è perfetta, ed anche i più grandi a volte possono essere fraintesi. Non peccare di superbia, metti in conto di poter ogni tanto sbagliare anche tu ....allora anche alce non avrebbe capito..... !!Se c'è già di fondo un'idea simile, è molto più facile assimilare concetti che già fan parte del proprio modo di pensare, al contrario si rivela sempre più difficile intendere il punto di vista altrui, anche se alla fine, magari si scopre che si hanno le stesse idee ma le si presenta partendo da presupposti diversi e facendo un percorso logico differente. Se volevi tirarti fuori hai perso una buona occasione per farlo prima  !!!Questo, Oscuro, è da talebani, concedimelo, e fa fede al tuo nick nella maniera peggiore: Emma (che oltretutto può in un certo qual modo ritenersi parte in causa) ha provato ad esporti la sua versione. Purtroppo non è riuscita né a centrare il senso del tuo discorso, tanto che risponde verde quando dici blu, né, di conseguenza, a spiegare il proprio punto di vista in merito. Non essendo in un'aula di tribunale, non dovendo salvare il mondo in questa sede, si è tirata indietro. Non puoi dire che non avrebbe dovuto intervenire: siamo in un mondo libero, e la speranza di questo mondo, l'unica, è il confronto


.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Dicembre 2008)

_*ALCEEEEEEEEEEEE*_

_Purtroppo non è riuscita né a centrare il senso del tuo discorso, tanto che risponde verde quando dici blu, né, di conseguenza, a spiegare il proprio punto di vista in merito. _
_questo è quello che credi tu: io penso di avergli risposto_

_Non essendo in un'aula di tribunale, non dovendo salvare il mondo in questa sede, si è tirata indietro. _
_io non mi son tirata indietro: mi son chiamata fuori: son stata male 2 giorni qualche settimana fa per essere entrata nel merito di una discussione tra queste due teste di.....quindi se nn ti dispiace, tutelo prima me stessa....._

_A proposito.....no, non fa niente_


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Dicembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> _*ALCEEEEEEEEEEEE*_
> 
> _Purtroppo non è riuscita né a centrare il senso del tuo discorso, tanto che risponde verde quando dici blu, né, di conseguenza, a spiegare il proprio punto di vista in merito. _
> _questo è quello che credi tu: io penso di avergli risposto_
> ...


grazie emma..ma io sono rompichez..sii precisa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: alce...anche tu hai lo stesso vizio...ma contrapporre una cosa ad un'altra* E'* rispondere...
Anche perchè, come ho già risposto, *E' INSITAMENTE ETICO*, per me, assumere la difesa di un presunto colpevole chiunque esso sia e utilizzando ciò che il codice prevede per assumerne la difesa stessa...non la pensi così anche tu o qualcun'altro? bene! ma non venirmi a dire che non ho capito e non ho centrato (Ok lo hai detto ad emma ma siccome sostanzialmente abbiamo detto pari pari la stessa cosa, è automatico estendere anche a me o a chiunque altro abbi adetto lo stesso il tuo  "commento") la questione perchè lo trovo presuntuoso e arrogante...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> grazie emma..ma io sono rompichez..sii precisa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vedi, Ita, se parti dal presupposto di aver *certamente* capito la tesi di un altro, forse stai tu peccando di presunzione ed arroganza, perchè non puoi negare, e la storia lo dimostra, che è molto difficile entrare nella testa di un altro, anche se questo usa la parola ai massimi livelli. Questo perchè ogni singola parola può essere involontariamente o volontariamente interpretata da chi la usa in maniera di poco o di molto differente rispetto a chi la ascolta. La famosa espressione _"Per un punto Pierin perse la cappa"_ viene proprio usata per far capire che la lingua rischia a volte di essere usata in modo imperfetto quando inoltre già perfetta in sè non è, e quindi generare fraintendimenti.
E' necessario, per un quieto vivere ed un costruttivo confrontarsi, che si usi una certa parsimonia nelle certezze, soprattutto quando si parla di comprensione delle parole altrui.
Lo stesso rimbrotto che mi ha fatto Emma è esemplare:
io ho usato l'espressione "si è tirata indietro" e lei mi ha corretto dicendo che lei "si è chiamata fuori". In sostanza io intendevo la stessa cosa, ma abbiamo usato due espressioni differenti e lei se n'è avuta a male. La "colpa", se di colpa vogliamo parlare, è di entrambi: mia che non ho saputo usare la frase più corretta, e sua che non ha saputo interpretare il senso, soprattutto conoscendomi.
Il vero valore di un dialogo non sta soltanto nel voler spiegare, ma anche ed a volte soprattutto nel voler comprendere l'altro.
Quando si parte prevenuti, poi, peggio che peggio: anche di fronte a frasi più che chiare ed inequivocabili non c'è nulla da fare se non c'è la volontà di capire.
Contrapporre una cosa ad un'altra?
Altro esempio di incomprensione:
se io ti parlo di verdura e tu mi rispondi di astronavi, forse è perchè non ci siamo capiti. Non è più un confronto, ma il caos.
Io nell'argomento del 3d non ci metto più verbo, per il momento, perchè vedo animi esacerbati, quindi meno che meno disposti ad un confronto sereno, che è l'unico che desidero. Io non ho verità assolute da difendere, solo convinzioni che però non possono essere abbattute solo perchè chi mi da torto grida più forte di me.
L'insulto, poi, è l'ultima risorsa di chi non sa dare peso reale alle proprie idee.
Intendiamoci: questo discorso vale tanto per te quanto per me, Oscuro, Emma e chiunque altro. Nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vedi, Ita, se parti dal presupposto di aver *certamente* capito la tesi di un altro, forse stai tu peccando di presunzione ed arroganza, perchè non puoi negare, e la storia lo dimostra, che è molto difficile entrare nella testa di un altro, anche se questo usa la parola ai massimi livelli. Questo perchè ogni singola parola può essere involontariamente o volontariamente interpretata da chi la usa in maniera di poco o di molto differente rispetto a chi la ascolta. La famosa espressione _"Per un punto Pierin perse la cappa"_ viene proprio usata per far capire che la lingua rischia a volte di essere usata in modo imperfetto quando inoltre già perfetta in sè non è, e quindi generare fraintendimenti.
> E' necessario, per un quieto vivere ed un costruttivo confrontarsi, che si usi una certa parsimonia nelle certezze, soprattutto quando si parla di comprensione delle parole altrui.
> Lo stesso rimbrotto che mi ha fatto Emma è esemplare:
> io ho usato l'espressione "si è tirata indietro" e lei mi ha corretto dicendo che lei "si è chiamata fuori". *In sostanza io intendevo la stessa cosa, ma abbiamo usato due espressioni differenti e lei se n'è avuta a male. La "colpa", se di colpa vogliamo parlare, è di entrambi: mia che non ho saputo usare la frase più corretta, e sua che non ha saputo interpretare il senso, soprattutto conoscendomi.*
> ...


 io ti stavo proprio predendo per il culetto, invece....


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè DEVE?


Perchè se difende un delinquente, a meno che non sia delinquente anche l'avvocato e quindi essere della stessa pasta di chi sta difendendo, credo proprio che un 'distacco' debba esserci.
Air


----------



## MK (3 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Perchè se difende un delinquente, a meno che non sia delinquente anche l'avvocato e quindi essere della stessa pasta di chi sta difendendo, credo proprio che un 'distacco' debba esserci.
> Air


Guarda io questo discorso l'ho fatto più volte con la mia amica avvocato, inutile insistere. Il cliente è cliente, sempre e comunque.


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda io questo discorso l'ho fatto più volte con la mia amica avvocato, inutile insistere. *Il cliente è cliente, sempre e comunque*.








 Concordo pienamente! Ecco perchè dico che, l'avvocato d'un delinquente deve, in qualche modo, distaccare il proprio lato umano ed agire solo sotto quello professionale.
Air


----------

